# MTE-450A



## Blitz_Echo (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey guys.
My old art tablet finally gave out, and my other old one, which was incompatible with my laptop when i got it, suddenly became compatible =S It's second hand, and its a wacom bamboo MTE-450A, pretty old. The person i got it from had lost its original pen, but claimed that a regular stylus worked on it fine, even drawing with it as proof. Well, the stylus doesnt work Â¬Â¬. I was just wondering if there was any way to get it to work, or if anyone knew of any correct styluses floating around.

Thanks

Blitz


----------



## medjai (Nov 9, 2010)

Try here. If that's not right, continue with the links found here.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 9, 2010)

Yup, 'tis called "Google".


----------

